# Help — What Is This? 1970 Apple Krate?



## 75meters (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello,
Im new to the forum. A long time bike guy, first time Schwinn guy... I just pick up an Apple Krate but im a bit perplexed...

The SN indicates that its a March 1970 (CF) — But it's set up as a single speed. Looks to be period correct, but not really sure.
Has the Speedo
Missing the shifter
Has original Schwinn tires
Has a coaster brake
Also has a cable brake ("Schwinn Approved")
Any idea what's going on here? Is it a modified '70 Krate?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2016)

IMO, that very well may have been an Apple Krate. Someone stripped it and then someone built it back up to what you see. Springer is a goofy aftermarket piece and seat is not original. Obviously the rear wheel set is wrong too. I'm not a Krate guy so there may be more parts swapped out.


----------



## rusty63 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes, that is a 70 Apple Krate. Someone swapped out the rear wheel and took off the shifter (you can see marks in the paint where it was).
Some other observations:

Seat, sissy bar, and rear tire have been replaced. Probably the chain too, as it was likely too narrow for the rear cog. 
Springer fork is original, but missing the truss rods and bent a bit. You can bend it back. Seat post is bent, less likely that you can save that.
Speedo cable and drive are missing.
Front fender is on sdrawkcab. 
Front tire is very likely original to the bike, you can see the "3 0" (Mar 70) date code. Though tire dates usually pre-date the frame by a few months, anything is possible with these bikes.
Everything else seems to be original. 

The chrome will probably clean up better than you might think.

The missing parts can be very pricey, so be prepared if you want to fix it up. Otherwise it's actually a pretty good start for those of us who might have a big stash of parts. 

Also, my guess on the back wheel would be most likely Rollfast / Hawthorne / AMF based on the rim shape and hub used.

Coo find!


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 11, 2016)

Yea. There's a lot wrong with it, but any Krate is a good Krate. I'm starting a rebuild on a rough 72 Apple Krate coaster, myself.


----------



## 75meters (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks guys — Ive been trying to research these things and its more difficult that I would of thought. It seems that they did infact make a coaster version of the Krate in 1970, but I cant find much about it. Is there anyway to find out if this was a 5 speed or a coaster?

The SN is: CF51342

There rear wheel is a Komet Super
The rear tire is a Schinn stingray. Not sure if that means it is original, or just a tire made to fit...
There sissy bar is Schwinn as well, but maybe from a different model?
Why would someone put a caliper brake on this? Thats what I dont get...

Not sure if I want to fix it up or not just yet — Shoot me a PM on what it would cost for your pile-heap-o-parts that I need.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2016)

I doubt the chain ring was changed out. If not, the 5 speed mag ring is thinner for the 3/32" chain where a coaster chain is 1/8. A 1/8 chain with fit on a 5 speed sprocket but a 5 speed chain will not fit on a coaster sprocket. Looks like there was a shifter mounted to the top bar so there is another clue. Also, in the Schwinn catalog it states rear caliper and front drum expander brake on the 5 speed, indicating the coaster has neither of these. Odds are in favor of this Apple Krate starting out as the 5 speed model.
I still think the fork is aftermarket. If that is original it's really totally bent to heck with no kinks or creases visible.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 17, 2016)

Not a coaster version because of the rear brake mount on the frame.  I would also be 100% sure this started out as a 5 speed, because of the witness marks from a 5 speed shifter mounted on the top bar and the chainring is a 5 speed, likely not changed. Coaster brake version would not have the atom front brake either. Ultimately not a 5 speed standard because you can also see this was a Krate, the nuts used to attach the rear fender brace to the rear dropout are still the shouldered nuts only used for the shock tube clamps on Krates (now not present).  Plus the patina on the chrome chainring and paint of the frame and guard match nicely, indicating they were original to this bike.  Some one swapped out the rear wheel, took off the shifter and derailleur, seat and shock tube strut.


----------

